# aggieland invitational anyone?



## dirtydirty (Aug 2, 2009)

well? mobile toys in college station tx this weekend


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

I'll be there Saturday!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Might be able to make it sat for a couple of hours


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Stupid question, where is the venue?


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

truckerfte said:


> Stupid question, where is the venue?


It’s at the Mobile Toys shop. I’m down here and looking forward to it tomorrow. I got randomly picked to be the first vehicle judged in the Top 30 and was told to be ready. I’m as ready as I’m gonna get! It’ll be kind of nice to just get it out of the way so I’m not stressing over it. 

I’ll give demos to anybody who wants one. I’m hoping to demo lots of other cars too so we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

truckguy said:


> It’s at the Mobile Toys shop. I’m down here and looking forward to it tomorrow. I got randomly picked to be the first vehicle judged in the Top 30 and was told to be ready. I’m as ready as I’m gonna get! It’ll be kind of nice to just get it out of the way so I’m not stressing over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll give demos to anybody who wants one. I’m hoping to demo lots of other cars too so we’ll see how it goes.




Awesome! This is my first show since getting into sq car audio. Not sure what to expect but I am excited! Looking forward to listening!

Dom


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool, I'll pop in for a few hours tomorrow on my way to work. I'll be bringing the "pro audio s10"


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

do results not get published for these events? i went to this one and cannot find anything on the IASCA website. no wonder car audio comps are problematic. finding info is next to impossible. and i met some cool folks there and heard some sweet cars and wanted to stay in touch with some of them. sad


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

vactor said:


> do results not get published for these events? i went to this one and cannot find anything on the IASCA website. no wonder car audio comps are problematic. finding info is next to impossible. and i met some cool folks there and heard some sweet cars and wanted to stay in touch with some of them. sad


I think they normally do but it’s seems like they’ve been really busy lately. Maybe Klifton will have time to get it updated in the next week or so. I think he does the updating. I sent some friend requests on FB to keep in touch with a few people. It might be the best way to go. There’s also the SQOLOGY FB group where you can find lots of people. 

I’m pretty new to the scene and found it tough at times to jump into some groups since a lot of them already knew each other. I ended up talking to Bradknob and his group the most probably along with Justin S. from OK. Brad’s one buddy was awesome and seemed to have a lot of history at events. Can’t remember his name though. 

I had to almost ask people to demo my truck. Lol. I got got Mark Eldridge in there for a little which was pretty cool. 

Funniest line I remember was from Kirk Proffitt. After giving me a demo in his car with my own music he said. “Did it hold together good enough for ya?”. Lol. I’ll tried talking to him a few times but couldn’t get much out of him. 

Overall it was a great time. What I would say though is that there wasn’t as big of a difference as I expected between all the cars I listened too. The problem I’m figuring out though is it’s extremely difficult and probably expensive as hell to get that last little bit of SQ out of a car. Some of the judges feedback I got are things I agree with but there isn’t much I can do about them with out major changes.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This was my first time attending Aggieland. I had a fantastic time! I got to listen to some fantastic cars, and gave demos for a whole lot of people. I wish I had gotten to listen to more cars, but with judging being spread out and letting people listen to the car I just didn't find the time. Maybe next year though!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

This was my first show in a long time and had a great time. I went as a competitor to the first Aggieland invitational and this time I just went to listen to some great sounding cars. Had a very good time seeing old friends and meeting new ones. 

J.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

doitor said:


> This was my first show in a long time and had a great time. I went as a competitor to the first Aggieland invitational and this time I just went to listen to some great sounding cars. Had a very good time seeing old friends and meeting new ones.
> 
> J.


I remember talking to you on Sunday! You were kind enough to introduce me to Mark. Thanks for checking back in to DIYMA. It’s cool to see some older members swinging by on occasion. Can you remind again of your build log? I want to check it out.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> This was my first time attending Aggieland. I had a fantastic time! I got to listen to some fantastic cars, and gave demos for a whole lot of people. I wish I had gotten to listen to more cars, but with judging being spread out and letting people listen to the car I just didn't find the time. Maybe next year though!


Hey, which vehicle was yours? I demo’d quite a few so there is a good chance I sat in yours. I did miss some though.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

truckguy said:


> I remember talking to you on Sunday! You were kind enough to introduce me to Mark. Thanks for checking back in to DIYMA. It’s cool to see some older members swinging by on occasion. Can you remind again of your build log? I want to check it out.


Nice meeting you.
Build thread is called "Doitor's Mazda CX-7".

J.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

truckguy said:


> Hey, which vehicle was yours? I demo’d quite a few so there is a good chance I sat in yours. I did miss some though.




I had the little Blue Scion iM. I was parked near the street and the front of the store all weekend,


----------

